# magets/worms?



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

They sound like wax moth worms. Remove them when you get a chance. Sounds like the bees have driven them out of the combs and have them on the run. Just keep an eye on the situation. I usually find them under the screen where they tunnel through the hive detritus and have a grand time, doing no harm. A strong hive won't be much troubled by wax moth.


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

spacebee - I hear there's some good fishing in the Catskills - those maggots make good bait!


----------

